# Hain-Nourse Ltd.



## rummager (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi,

Does anybody know the fate of the "JUMNA" built by C.Connell & Co. Ltd of Glasgow in 1962 and did she have a sister ship named the "JALNA"?
From memory I think they were painted dark blue.(Thumb)


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Rummager,

Jumna.
Built 1962 by Connell Scotstun - Yard no495.
Cargo - British.
9890 tons - 14480 Dwt.
L154.9m x B19.9m.
Single screw diesel - 16 kts.
Name Changes.
1975 StrathNaver.
77 Singapore Progress.
79 Delta .
80 Family Delta.
Broken Up Alang 6.6.85.

Sorry cannot help with Jalna.

Hawkey01


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

*Jumna*

Attached Jumna courtesy of Photoship.


----------



## 12548 (Mar 23, 2007)

M/T Peik NS 
Hans H. Torgersen & Co. A/S, Tønsberg 6099 gt 
Built in Newcastle 1930. 
Pre war history: Delivered in 1930 from Sir W. G. Armstrong, Whitworth & Co. Ltd. as Peik to Jens J. Salvesen, Oslo. Sold in 1934 to Bulls Tankrederi A/S (Gustav B. Bull), Sandefjord.

WW II: Managed by British Tanker Co. Ltd, London during the war (R. W. Jordan).

Captain Ole Westad Hay. Partly in service in the Pacific, as well as in the Atlantic.

She was scheduled for the New York-U.K. Convoy HX 292 in May-1944, but instead joined HX 294 on June 2. In July that year she can be found among the ships in Convoy HX 300 from New York; destination is given as Londonderry, then at the end of Aug. she's listed in Convoy HX 306, bound for Milford Haven and Portsmouth (see my Convoys section for more info on these convoys).

POST WAR: Renamed Jalna in 1952 (Anders Jahre). This external page has a lovely picture of the ship when named Jalna - The site also has pictures and information on several other Norwegian ships; here's a list, and here's the main page. Text is in Norwegian.

http://www.lardex.net/jahre/skip (2)/1952_jalna.htm

Have to get permission to download Pic at the above site.
Nice Pic though of Jalna
joller6


----------



## Pilot mac (Jun 28, 2005)

As far as I'm aware she did not have a sister. Hull colour was Hain-Nourse blue. A fine ship.
regards
Dave


----------



## ruthven whisker (Apr 28, 2011)

re m/v jumna she had no sister as such however she shared some common features with m/v's treneglos & kohinor whose parent companies all became part of hain nourse.would be glad to hear from any former hain/hain nourse hands who know me @[email protected] riv whisker


----------

